# Unbelievable!



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife are planning our vacation this year to LegoLand and we have discovered that "most" RV parks in the area have a six person limit on family sizes. I was constantly told: "I'm sorry but it's against city ordinance to accommodate families with more than six people". We finally found one that has no problem with big families but what a pile of crap! Is this the norm for RV parks across the nation or is this just California at it's finest? (I grew up there so I can say it... LOL.)


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a ranger at a SC park one time that complained about us having 3 tents on one site. We had two adjoining sites, we parked on one, and put our tents on the other (if you saw the sites, you would know why). He said the limits on people and number of tents was based on OSHA regulations on the number of bathrooms they had to have. He said if an inspector came around and found violations, they could shut down the park until the installed more bathrooms.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Well this is a new one for me. I know some RV parks will only take a RV if it is 10 years or less in age. Others will not take PUPs. I have to indicate the number of individuals that will be camping but I did not know there were limitations. 

Ruide


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Since I have started fulltiming again,(this time with a wife 2 kids and a dog) these are some of the B.S restrictions I have come across in the states of Pa, Md, and NY...kids not allowed during school year, kids not allowed to live in a camper(my attorney checked, B.S.) dog not allowed, dangerous breed(4 month old german shepard) families not allowed to live in camper as per c.y.s services (again, checked with friend who works for c.y.s services in same state, B.S.) camper too old (96 5th wheel in immaculate shape) Have to charge extra for a family of 4 full-time ($1000 monthly plus electric- the seasonal rate per month)

I travel with my family for my living, mostly to allow the family the luxury of seeing the country and learning things first-hand, why look at a picture of the white house and liberty bell ? let my work pay us to see it first hand ! My dad wanted to travel when he retired from the factory, but after 3 rounds of cancer, now he's retired and can't do it, I'm not waiting....life's too short, live for today !

It's my humble opinion that some people are jealous of what full-timers (and frequent campers) have and make up B.S "rules" that don't really exist, just to make things difficult for those of us living what some consider an alternative lifestyle, ...just my two cents worth


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that does suck! I'll have to keep an eye out for family unfriendly places!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

jeffmue said:


> My wife are planning our vacation this year to LegoLand and we have discovered that "most" RV parks in the area have a six person limit on family sizes. I was constantly told: "I'm sorry but it's against city ordinance to accommodate families with more than six people". We finally found one that has no problem with big families but what a pile of crap! Is this the norm for RV parks across the nation or is this just California at it's finest? (I grew up there so I can say it... LOL.)


Our friends had it happened in Md. limit was 6, they had to rent another site so 2 more people could stay overnite. They threw a tent on it.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

We should have a BLACK LIST of Anti-Family Campgrounds


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That is crazy, I have never heard of anything like that, anywhere. Its not a drive-in movie theater. I would like to know more about this, its interesting if nothing else.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I looked at a few in CA, here is one and their rules. This is *Lake Elsinore Campground* in Southern CA


Reservations can be made for up to 4 individual sites; for groups of 25 people or more, please reserve a Group Site.
​ The maximum number of people per individual site is 6; you may have an additional 2 people, which will be $5 per person, per day. The vehicle capacity per site is 2; boats or  jet ski’s, a RV or a trailer is considered a vehicle. Additional vehicles, boats, or trailers will be charged $10 per day. ​


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Every place I've stayed had a limit to the number of people per site - whether it was state park, federal CG, or private. Most are 6, I remember one was 8. I don't see a problem with limiting the number of people. Would you want to stay in a hotel if there were 18 people in the room next to you?


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree on the size limits too but exceptions should be made/considered for families with younger children who are too young to be left alone. The place we are staying at (don't want to get them in trouble for violating any rules) was able to overlook the fact that we have eight people in our family; five of them under eight years of age.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've never seen one that would go into the tents, campers, etc. at night to see how many were on the site. If during the day they see your two sites with 10 people each sitting down to eat, and you don't have any visitors registered, they may say something. 

Talking about leaving the kids alone reminded me of this nightmare - http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/blogs/heruide/96-parents-abandon-children-camp-ground.html


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree that there should be number restrictions, don't get me wrong, a campground is a business and needs to make a profit.. that being said however, if you full-time and your ex-wife drops your son off for a weekend visit, should she be charged a $5 "visitor fee" for 10 minutes on-site dropping him off ? Should a campground be allowed to state in their rules, no children or pets ? The last this ex-army vet checked, this was still America ! Call me old-fashioned, but doesn't that mean that I have the right to live and raise my children the way I see fit, as long as it doesn't harm others ? Who gives who the right to decide for others what's right and wrong and what gives me the right to tell you how you can live ?
If a mom and dad and their 4 kids want to full-time and travel and see this beautiful nation, and live, learn and explore.. God bless and have a great time, who is anyone to judge what is right or wrong for them ?
Bottom line for me here boys and girls is that our lifestyle, either part time or full time is one of FREEDOM! In the spirit of our forefathers who crossed this nation and settlted it under conditions that would kill most "modern folk" if it weren't for that spirit of freedom, how many of us would be here today ? live and let live and mind your own business ! thus endeth the sermon, sorry about my tone in this post, but I feel strongly about our right to live how we feel is right for us


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

:clapping: Not a bad sermon at all Mark!


----------

